# Anyone else have this MTD?



## BurmEater (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey All,

I have an older MTD, model # 315E640F013. I need new belts, but when I search eparts.com and other parts suppliers they seem to list every part BUT the belts, so I don't know what belts I need.

I've searched this forum by my model # without any results, so maybe there is a more common model name than the one printed on mine or I still need to learn how to search the forum better. Both are equally likely.

Anyways, here's a photo of it, before I painted it and added my tall-man handlebars design.

Sooo, does anyone know what belts this guy needs? Or what its really called, or if I just need to get better at the internets...

Thanks all!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF BurmEater. I put your model number into the MTD web site and found this. I hope it helps.


https://www.mtdparts.com/en_US/search?q=+315E640F013&lang=en_US


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You should be able to download the parts manual from either MTD or Troy bilt website.


----------



## BurmEater (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you RIT333 and Grunt. I've ordered the belts! That was pretty simple on the MTD website!


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Your machine is a 1995. I had one just like it and it served me well. Wrenching on these things is pretty straightforward, and you should be able to find all the manuals, parts etc. that you need. If there is an OPE boneyard around, you'll also be able to find some other stuff as well. Yard Machines, Yard-Man, White Outdoor, Ranch King, Troy-Bilt are all MTD and many of the parts were interchangeable. 



One thing you should check is the flange where the transmission housing is bolted to the auger housing. I've circled it in your image. The flange is formed by bending the housing sides outward and a stress-riser is formed in the upper corner where it ends. Over the years the steel will crack and you will need to have it welded. Check both sides. Best of luck.


----------



## BurmEater (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you guys! I got the new belts on there and found that a spring that kept the auger belt de-tensioned was broken, so I ordered that too and got it going pretty well. Well, now it's got more problems, but I'll put that in another post.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On something like a spring rather than ordering it on line and paying shipping if you have a rough idea of it's size or can find a part photo to gauge size big box stores usually have an assortment to choose from. It would be quicker if you happen to be in the middle of a snow storm and likely cheaper.

I think of it like plumbing. Grab what you think you need, grab some more and maybe one or two extra. My day would be cussing on each trip to the hardware store doing a job. I find it so much easier to just make one trip back with the extras. :devil:
Same process if you don't know what belt you need. Grab a few so you're more likely to have one that fits and only one trip back to return the ones that didn't.

.


----------

